# USA Born African-American family considering job in Midrand



## MommyCJ (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,

We are a family of four considering SA and my hubby has a senior executive job offer with a large US company in Midrand. As a mom, who has been blessed to raise my children in an area filled with mostly other upper middle class African-american families, I am most concerned with what biases might still remain towards us. My early school age daughters have seen movies and understand the excitement of african-american firsts in the US but have never experienced any form of public discrimination. I'm wondering do I need to prepare them for reliving my grandmother's jim crow experinces if we put them in private school? Will we get strange looks in the gated Sandton community we have chosen for a home? Will we be able to find white domestic help? I've read many of the post on this forum and though it is obvious racial prejuidice is alive and well, I do wonder what differences in perception there might be (if any) between black south africans and dark skinned African-American expats? I'd appreciate any thoughts...no matter how un PC...they will be more helpful than getting there and not being prepared.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Johannesburg as a large black middle class now I can't see how it would be of concern. South Africa along with the US, Australia, New Zealand, Britain etc racism does exist in certain parts so you can never discount anything from happening. Remember though that South is a Multicultural society and a lot more multicultural than many people would believe.

I doubt you'll be able to find white servants though.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

No, you and your Daughters might be treated as a bit of an oddity because of your accents.
You will probably be asked wether you fled SA during apartheid, but no more than that.

You CAN get white domestic help,but like the rest of the world, its called an au pair.
e
If, like the rest of SA you employ a Black woman as a house help aka a nanny or maid, you may well find some difficulty as many of the Black employers are seen to pay little and expect slave labour hours.
I suggest you find a reputable maids employment agency as references often mean that 
someone merely wants to get rid of a useless one and I dont know of anyone who gives a bad reference.( unless they want to be stuck with their maid)

your husbands Company should be giving you a relocation expert who will brief you on security, maids, schools etc..
if not, insist on it.


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

Your kids will love it and will be treated like celebrities. I very much doubt you will find a white "domestic." Despite the pity parade, as a group white South Africans are still one of the wealthiest in the world.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Bootes said:


> Your kids will love it and will be treated like celebrities. I very much doubt you will find a white "domestic." Despite the pity parade, as a group white South Africans are still one of the wealthiest in the world.


Unfortunately, when you live in the sticks, you tend to lose touch with reality.

Kidzworld.co.za - Au Pairs and Baby sitters - Au Pair Professional Services


----------



## Bootes (Feb 8, 2011)

Daxk said:


> Unfortunately, when you live in the sticks, you tend to lose touch with reality.



Who lives in the sticks ?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Bootes said:


> Who lives in the sticks ?


I assumed you do.


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

MommyCJ said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are a family of four considering SA and my hubby has a senior executive job offer with a large US company in Midrand. As a mom, who has been blessed to raise my children in an area filled with mostly other upper middle class African-american families, I am most concerned with what biases might still remain towards us. My early school age daughters have seen movies and understand the excitement of african-american firsts in the US but have never experienced any form of public discrimination. I'm wondering do I need to prepare them for reliving my grandmother's jim crow experinces if we put them in private school? Will we get strange looks in the gated Sandton community we have chosen for a home? Will we be able to find white domestic help? I've read many of the post on this forum and though it is obvious racial prejuidice is alive and well, I do wonder what differences in perception there might be (if any) between black south africans and dark skinned African-American expats? I'd appreciate any thoughts...no matter how un PC...they will be more helpful than getting there and not being prepared.


I also do not feel that you would have a problem at all, especially with your daughters due to go to a private school, but also agree that the accents may be what will intrigue the other kids more than anything!

One thing I will say though, is that the traffic between Midrand and Sandton is terrible and, even though the journey should only take 15-20 mins, in rush hour, it can take over an hour. Have you considered gated communities in Midrand? Kyalami Estates is very good, in fact my parents live there and so I can highly reccommend it.

Good luck and we may see you around, as we are moving to Midrand in April!

Bok


----------

